# Devastated - after 8 years my IBS is back :(



## ealinggirl (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi I haven't posted on here for years because I haven't needed to but after being virtually IBS free for 8 years. I suffered terribly from my mid twenties till my mid thirties, chronic D., terrible pains & cramping alternating with days of constipation. Sometimes Id just feel sick other days I would be vomiting. Eventually I learnt to kind of cope with it by using over the counter remedies and read some great books, this forum was also a big comfort. Got sent to hospital to get it checked out and they diagnosed IBS. I got used to spending at least one day every couple of weeks stuck in the bathroom and the pain and everything that went with it.Gradually the symptoms eased, I stopped drinking diet cola (I had previously drunk litres of it), I stopped smoking, I cut right down on alcohol, ate regular meals and got a less stressful job. The last few years have been blissful - the odd brief spell of constipation but nothing compared to what I had suffered before (when I would go 10 days without a BM then spend agonising hours with D)In the last few months Ive noticed times of feeling sick, have suffered vomiting and have had bad bouts of D. Today was horrible, I had lots planned but ended up in the bathroom with horrible agonising cramps so that I could hardly breath and chronic D. This is the second such bout in less than a fortnight which has completely taken over my day.Im just so upset. I know Im lucky that I have been IBS free all this time but to have it back now Im in my early forties is a nightmare. All the worrying about "What if I get sick if I go here or there" "What will people think etc.Im hoping this forum with be the great comfort it was to me before.To all my fellow IBS sufferers - Im back with you!!Any words of advice will be gratefully received. Thank you for letting me get this off my chest - its not really the kind of thing I want to be telling my family and friends. I had years of them all asking "How's your tummy?" every time we went out - I can hardly bear to tell them its back again.


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please see "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, under Your Story topic. I think some of the suggestions there may help you control and manage your symptoms. Please let me know if the info helps. It works for me. Best of luck. Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

EalingVomitting?? That isn't typical for IBS. Have you been to the Dr's?


----------



## Jackiesh (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Ealing,I also had a bit of a "relapse" a couple of months ago after having several months of pain-free. turned out that I actually had an intestinal bug, the kind that other people who DONT have IBS get. It seems i jumped to the conclusion that I had an IBS relapse. The bummer of it was that I was left with chronic gas pains afterwards, even after the "bug" passed, but then I had to take antibiotics for something else (Flagyl) and it surprisingly took care of the bacteria that were causing all my gas pain...Anyhow, hopefully you've got some sort of "bug" that is reminiscent of IBS? Here's hoping...


ealinggirl said:


> Hi I haven't posted on here for years because I haven't needed to but after being virtually IBS free for 8 years. I suffered terribly from my mid twenties till my mid thirties, chronic D., terrible pains & cramping alternating with days of constipation. Sometimes Id just feel sick other days I would be vomiting. Eventually I learnt to kind of cope with it by using over the counter remedies and read some great books, this forum was also a big comfort. Got sent to hospital to get it checked out and they diagnosed IBS. I got used to spending at least one day every couple of weeks stuck in the bathroom and the pain and everything that went with it.Gradually the symptoms eased, I stopped drinking diet cola (I had previously drunk litres of it), I stopped smoking, I cut right down on alcohol, ate regular meals and got a less stressful job. The last few years have been blissful - the odd brief spell of constipation but nothing compared to what I had suffered before (when I would go 10 days without a BM then spend agonising hours with D)In the last few months Ive noticed times of feeling sick, have suffered vomiting and have had bad bouts of D. Today was horrible, I had lots planned but ended up in the bathroom with horrible agonising cramps so that I could hardly breath and chronic D. This is the second such bout in less than a fortnight which has completely taken over my day.Im just so upset. I know Im lucky that I have been IBS free all this time but to have it back now Im in my early forties is a nightmare. All the worrying about "What if I get sick if I go here or there" "What will people think etc.Im hoping this forum with be the great comfort it was to me before.To all my fellow IBS sufferers - Im back with you!!Any words of advice will be gratefully received. Thank you for letting me get this off my chest - its not really the kind of thing I want to be telling my family and friends. I had years of them all asking "How's your tummy?" every time we went out - I can hardly bear to tell them its back again.


----------

